

Ask HN: Big Data organizations for the Common Good - vijar82

Hi,
I would like to work for Big Data organizations(e.g. non-profit) which use data for the common good. This could be improving government,education,basic health etc.<p>Could this post be a compilation of such organizations(or any online resources). Also, where can I hang out(online)to learn more about this?<p>I ask because most big data ventures are commercial and geared towards sales,marketing,advertising which does not interest me right now.<p>Location Independent(so that it is useful to all HN readers)
======
soneca
I think the guy you should look up to is Hans Rosling - he became famous with
his TED talks, if you don't know him yet, all his talks are impressives:
<http://www.ted.com/speakers/hans_rosling.html> .

I would try to find out with what he is involved now and go on from there.

